# Free Load Data



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Yes it's free. Nice of Hodgdon to do this but if you think about it the powder companies should have done this from the start so people like us might use their powder. You will find data for Hodgdon, IMR and Winchester and the RDC has a print function. Did you know about this site 2400??

http://www.wwpowder.com/


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

Alliant has a similar site. I think if you poke around a bit, you'll find that there are other manufacturers have put their load data on-line. Not all, but more than one or two!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Yes it's free. Nice of Hodgdon to do this but if you think about it the powder companies should have done this from the start so people like us might use their powder. You will find data for Hodgdon, IMR and Winchester and the RDC has a print function. Did you know about this site 2400??
> 
> http://www.wwpowder.com/


Hello Mr.Spacedoggy. I think I have posted that link a couple of times and it is a good one. I use win-231 for almost all my loads and I check there every time. Good to see it up again as the newer people might not know about it.:smt1099


----------

